# C13 grenade is junk



## ArmyRick (2 Feb 2005)

Anybody else noticing that C13s grenades have a ridicolous number of duds? (averages 1 out of 20 here at M-ford).
I remember the M67 was very reliable and I never in 14 years of using them had seen a dud.

Oh well, buy canadian.


----------



## 2 Cdo (2 Feb 2005)

ArmyRick, last year we ran an SQ course and averaged 40%. Thats right 4 duds out of 10 thrown! I was saying the same thing as you. Fast forward to last fall and we threw almost 100 grenades with only 2 duds. Maybe a lot number issue, something to ask the ammo techs ?
As far as the M67, you must have been extremely lucky to have never recorded a single dud in 14 years. I've been in almost 20 years and have lost track of the amount of duds that I have dealt with! That being said I still agree that the M67 was a better grenade!


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Feb 2005)

Well, thats two of us then


----------



## Bomber (9 Feb 2005)

Threw 200 last march in Pet, 0 duds.  Sounds like you guys were living through a lot number horror story.  Dug a wicked hole though.


----------



## sinblox (17 Feb 2005)

is the c13 a new grenade? a replacement for the m67 or something?


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2005)

On my SQ course last summer we had about 1/15 or so duds... Not too bad, but then again when you're doing FIBUA, you want every one to work, right?

Anyone heard about why these things are so comparatively unreliable?


----------



## dw_1984 (17 Feb 2005)

sinblox said:
			
		

> is the c13 a new grenade? a replacement for the m67 or something?



It's just the Canadian version the US M67...you know...M16=C7, M19=C19, etc.


----------



## ArmyRick (17 Feb 2005)

..and the C13 is manufactured in Canada. The M67 was made in the US of A.


----------



## Love793 (18 Feb 2005)

C-13 caused a huge problem at ARC 04 in Meaford, as the amount of DUDs caused rescheduling of range times for 2 complete coys.  One platoon had 6 duds in the morning and it ended up throwng the hole range schedule out to lunch for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Ammogod (18 Feb 2005)

The Ammunition world is aware of the defects with this item, Ammunition Restriction # 1330-04-01-21 Lists Lots with excessive Dud's. Your supporting ammo compound should not be issuing any of the resticed lots, If your unit is having excessive Duds then the supporting Ammo Compound must be told. A CF 410 is the form to let the Ammo world know there is a problem.


----------



## Ammo (24 Feb 2005)

Just a small point. The C13 is not manufactured in Canada but rather "assembled" in Canada (SNC) from parts purchased in the USA.


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Feb 2005)

I was a bay NCO again for my course today. We were informed the fuzes have now been re-conditioned and it may take upwards to 7 seconds for these bad boys to go off.

We threw 63 grenades and then we finally hit a dud.  

However the last two went off without a hitch.


----------



## KevinB (1 Mar 2005)

We threw a few on Roto II prep - no dud issue.  However I cant recall if they where old stock M67's or the C13's.

I do know we had C13's overseas and am glad I found out about this thread afterwards  :


----------



## Pikache (2 Mar 2005)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I was a bay NCO again for my course today. We were informed the fuzes have now been re-conditioned and it may take upwards to 7 seconds for these bad boys to go off.



Am I the only one thinking WTF?
7 secs is a long time for a grenade to go off... What happened to the fuzes that caused this... oddness?


----------



## Da_man (8 Mar 2005)

We threw 60 last weekend got 0 duds.   IF theres a problem with the grenade shouldnt it be a bad fuze?     The C13 uses the exact same  fuze as the M67, the M213.


----------



## bobtiji (14 Mar 2005)

i also think the c13 is junk men did i liked the previous ones


----------



## AmmoTech90 (14 Mar 2005)

You're 16 years old.  What previous grenades would you have thrown?


----------



## MJP (14 Mar 2005)

I'm just wondering how you could possibly even have thrown any of the old M67s if you are as your profile says and only 16?   

damm ammo you beat me....

Sounds like someone is straying outside his lane....


----------



## bobtiji (16 Mar 2005)

it's not because i'm 16 that i've never tried anything dude my dad's a millitary freak during my older days i used to throw nades and go fire some .50cal with him.
...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Mar 2005)

bobtiji said:
			
		

> it's not because i'm 16 that i've never tried anything dude my dad's a millitary freak during my older days i used to throw nades and go fire some .50cal with him.
> ...



Is your Dad in some sort of club? Where (what range location) did you throw live grenades and fire .50 for fun? Or did you kinda just do this stuff in the backyard?


----------



## ArmyRick (16 Mar 2005)

bobtiji, here are three explanations for the lines of junk you are handing us....

(1) If your dad is a service member than he is violating some serious regulations that can land him in the slammer in club ed

(2) If he is not in the military, than look out. YOU JUST ADMITTED YOUR FATHER IS COMMITTING A MAJOR CRIME !!!

(3) Last option, your full of sh*t and I suspects that is it. If thats the case, 'fess up.


----------



## bobtiji (16 Mar 2005)

HMmmHMMMm.
we trew nades only so i could know how to use them and the precaution to use "they werent live ones"
and second i wasnt firing and my father was "MAYBE" firing and we where "PROBABLY"  in a regulated shooting range.
is say probably cause my dad aint no jackass that's gonna hand me a .50 or shoot in the woods.
Clarified?


----------



## Infanteer (16 Mar 2005)

Bobtiji, you are straying out of lane.   Refrain from commenting on the effectiveness of military weapons systems if you have no real knowledge base (first-hand or otherwise) on the subject matter.

This is your initial warning.


----------



## BernDawg (16 Mar 2005)

Am I the only one having flashbacks to the thread on missing kit?


----------



## Da_man (16 Mar 2005)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Am I the only one having flashbacks to the thread on missing kit?



Yeah i was thinking about this thread too.     ;D 

More of the same poster...


4   The Parade Square / Weapons & Ammo / Re: Barret vs the Mac.  on: Today at 07:23:17  
*my father got a similar and i already tried the barret m82*.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Mar 2005)

bobtiji said:
			
		

> HMmmHMMMm.
> we trew nades only so i could know how to use them and the precaution to use "they werent live ones"
> and second i wasnt firing and my father was "MAYBE" firing and we where "PROBABLY" in a regulated shooting range.
> is say probably cause my dad aint no jackass that's gonna hand me a .50 or shoot in the woods.
> Clarified?



Nope. Not clarified. You've gone from "I've done this... " to "maybe I've done this..." to "I haven't done this....". Here we call that being a poser and troll. I suggest you get back in step and follow the guidelines, or your time here will be short lived. I suggest, also, that until you've got the experience and age to speak on the level you've been trying to, you just read the threads, enjoy yourself and talk about only what you know or can prove you've experienced.

Tracking someone on the internet is not that difficult. There are plenty of police, and others of the same ilk, that come here. I wonder what your dad is going to say if they come to his door with the, possibly, incriminating evidence you've posted.


----------



## bdcasey916 (28 Mar 2005)

That's not the point.  He clearly gave misinformation and was advised that he shouldn't be straying out of his lane, and then he kept it up.  And if anyone has read the agreenment that you click on when you join, it states that if you BS on here, you will be repremanded.  I"m sorry, but there is no way in hell that a 16 year old kid and his dad threw grenades and shot .50 inside this Country without someone noticing it.  The last time I fired a .50, it was kinda loud and kinda noticeable


----------



## ArmyRick (9 May 2005)

today on the range, 4 were duds!
The C13, invented by thuds!
Enemy bullets coming like alot of hail,
Oh crap the C13 grenade will fail!
You will be happy to know,
In Canada C13s we grow!
Someone in Ottawa is getting paid,
for the lousiest grenade ever made!
To the poor Canadian soul,
Who now rest in a hole,
Why did he have to die?
Because of a pure political lie.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 May 2005)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> for the lousiest grenade ever made!



Think that should actually go to the V40.


----------



## baboon6 (10 May 2005)

V40= Dutch mini-grenade?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 May 2005)

Yes, it had a short and ignoble career with the CAF.


----------



## Uberman (10 May 2005)

V40, I think I remember those - pingpong balls - right? They were no longer in use when I entered, but we did get to check out the blue ones - they looked pretty dangerous, really light. Did anyone every have any accidents with them.  We used the m67's; I found them to be reliable - don't recall any duds. Then again when we used live, it was mostly in the States on exercise so they were probably American made.


----------



## NATO Boy (18 May 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Yes, it had a short and ignoble career with the CAF.



But its' concept was interesting; the ability to carry 10 - 20 grenades in a C9 Pocket vs 2 - 4 M67s in the same space.

Seems the major complaint was they were too flimsy to handle (spoon was secured by thumb and fore-finger.) Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## BernDawg (20 May 2005)

We were told, in 85, that they had a problem with the fuses and recalled them all after one went off in someones hand in Germany on the range.  Apparently it had no delay what-so-ever (major fault there) and, after the guy prepped and pulled, it went off as he was releasing it for his throw.  Alas I wasn't there and only have this from hearsay.  We can only hope that the weapons cadre wouldn't mislead us.


----------



## NATO Boy (20 May 2005)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> after the guy prepped and pulled, it went off as he was releasing it for his throw.



This actually happened a little while back in Borden with a C13; supposedly the person didn't check the fuse type while intiially examining the grenade(s) he was going to throw. It could have been a smoke grenade fuse (no delay) that prematurely set it off! But just as you say it; I, too, wasn't there and can only vouch for this as hearsay. In any case, it's a shame that a grenade with such potential in combat ( the v40 ) had to be so cumbersome (even in the confines of controlled ranges.)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (20 May 2005)

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> This actually happened a little while back in Borden with a C13; supposedly the person didn't check the fuse type while intiially examining the grenade(s) he was going to throw. It could have been a smoke grenade fuse (no delay) that prematurely set it off! But just as you say it; I, too, wasn't there and can only vouch for this as hearsay. In any case, it's a shame that a grenade with such potential in combat ( the v40 ) had to be so cumbersome (even in the confines of controlled ranges.)



No.
1.  There is no in-service Canadian smoke grenade that shares a fuze type with a C13.  You can't switch them.
2.  Smoke grenade fuzes have delays as well.
3.  If somehow you did manage to bodge a smoke grenade fuze onto a C13 nothing would happen.  You would get as much of a detonation out of the C13 as if you stuck the fuze in a snowball.
What does your last sentence mean?


----------



## NATO Boy (20 May 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> No.
> 1.  There is no in-service Canadian smoke grenade that shares a fuze type with a C13.  You can't switch them.
> 2.  Smoke grenade fuzes have delays as well.
> 3.  If somehow you did manage to bodge a smoke grenade fuze onto a C13 nothing would happen.  You would get as much of a detonation out of the C13 as if you stuck the fuze in a snowball.



Hence why I only vouched for it as hearsay, nothing more.



			
				AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> What does your last sentence mean?



To clarify, I meant that it was a shame that the V40 (with the potential to give a rifleman 3-4 grenades in the same footprint as one C13) had so many problems and was put to rest because of said problems.


----------



## ArmyRick (23 May 2005)

NATO Boy, you are entertaining to read with your interesting limited perspective on the world and the infantry...


----------



## NATO Boy (23 May 2005)

I hoping that's a good thing... :


----------



## LordOsborne (27 May 2005)

i had the same problem... it's not a good thing, NATOboy


----------



## Acorn (29 May 2005)

The V-40 was difficult to handle with bare hands, almost impossible with gloves. Personally, I only ever used them a couple of times, with no incidents (one guy's C1 exploded though - that was entertaining).

Don't worry about them NATOBoy, they've been out of service since before you were born. I can't see them coming back.

Acorn


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jun 2005)

I saw the V40 grenades, but never got to throw them. We threw one of the last batches of M36's in the inventory and also the M62, 67

One of the causes of duds with the M62/67 is by laying the spoon in the palm of your hand. As you throw the grenade, your hand opens up, but the grenade still sits in your hand with the weight slowing the release of the spoon. The striker rides against the restrained spoon and then contacts the primer with insufficient force to ignite the fuze.


----------

